# Supper Meals....



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

..... last couple of nights. First one is Tex/Mex. A slice of Taco Ring and Nachos.










Next is Pan Fried Chicken. We soaked in buttermilk over night and fried in a cast iron skillet.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Tell you what with the NFL draft approaching the first photo has my brain thinking a Football theme. I don't know why, but its speaking to me in Football. As always great photos. Where is the website for Pays recipes?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Peixaria said:


> Tell you what with the NFL draft approaching the first photo has my brain thinking a Football theme. I don't know why, but its speaking to me in Football. As always great photos. Where is the website for Pays recipes?


Thanks. Been thinking about starting a Blog or getting my own site. Might do that some day.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Hi Pay - would you mind putting up the recipe for the taco ring. Your recipes are always great ! Thanks


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I have on my computer at work. I will post it up tomorrow.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> Hi Pay - would you mind putting up the recipe for the taco ring. Your recipes are always great ! Thanks


2 cans of crescent rolls
ground beef
taco seasoning
shredded cheese
any toppings you want

On a round pizza pan, lay out crescent rolls (small side of the triangle) overlapping (fanning out) about 10-12 triangles depending on how big you want it. layer the remaining crescent rolls (small side of triangle) overlapping (fanning in). This will make a place to put the ground beef seasoned to taste with taco seasoning and cheese mixed in at the very end (just to melt). Once you get it in a ring the way you want it pull the sides that fan out up and over the meat and cheese mixture and tuck into the center. Bake until lightly brown and then cover with foil and bake until the bottom and center of the crescent is almost done then uncover, sprinkle with more cheese and bake until cheese is melted. Serve with sour cream, lettuce, tomatoes.....whatever you put on tacos!!


----------

